# Ant Hills Everywhere



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I dethatched, leveled and overseeded with TTTF about 2 weeks ago and as I've been out moving the sprinklers around, I've been noticing that I have a ton of ant hills all over my yard. I'm not sure if I never noticed them before due to the grass being longer/thicker or if they're all new, but there's a lot of them. Typical cone shaped hills anywhere from 2-4" wide and 1-3" tall.

Other than being annoying and ugly, is there anything I should worry about with the new grass? Also is there anything that I can do to get rid of them that is safe for the new grass but also safe for pets since I'll finally be letting my dog back in the yard in another week or two?

Thanks!


----------

